# Celebrities & Their Mulberry



## beastofthefields

Please post pics of celebs with their Mulberry in this thread. NO CHATTER please.

Please chat in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...r-mulberry-chat-here-804668.html#post24044472


  I think these will only come out small, but this is my first installment - to wet your whistles!!


----------



## beastofthefields

Some more:  Victoria Beckham with Roxanne, Kate Moss (with her usual), Mischa Barton with a tooled Bayswater (not sure if I like the style or colours!)

Hope this is okay guys.  I'm at work, so don't have the best pics here - Ive got loads on my computer at home, which I will upload on Monday.


----------



## queenOFcouture

here's a picture of British actress Thandie Newton at the launch of Mulberry for Giles (Deacon) - a capsule collection of accessories created for Giles Deacon's Spring 2007 show.  

she's wearing a runway Giles Deacon dress, and carrying one of the clutches from the capsule collection, also featured in the show.

on a side note, I have the same clutch that she's carrying and I love it!

enjoy!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Here's a link of Eva Longoria with her Mulberry Hanover bag. 

http://www.purseblog.com/handbags/eva-longoria-style-mulberry-hanover-bag/


----------



## beastofthefields

Scarlett Johansen on Match Point set with Roxanne

Kate Moss with Bayswater


----------



## beastofthefields

More of Kate Moss


----------



## beastofthefields

More of the fabulous Miss Moss


----------



## beastofthefields

Kate Moss - again!


----------



## ditab

Liv Tyler with the Mulberry Joni & Mulberry Ayler:


----------



## beastofthefields

Kate Moss with MULBERRY EMMY

Mischa Barton with Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## beastofthefields

*And some more....*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Some more, including:*

*Rachel Stevens  -  Bayswater*
*Eva Longoria   -   Roxanne*
*Kate Moss  -  with an Emmy*
*Alexa Chung   -   Bayswater*

*Sooooooo droolworthy! *


----------



## beastofthefields

*And more......this post and the last post were all scanned from pages of my Mulberry Look Books that I made myself.  They're so useful to use to help me decide on what to wear with a certain bag or which bag is best for travelling with etc!  *

*So, in these pics we have *

*CAT DEELEY*
*KATE MOSS*
*SCARLETT JOHANSEN*
*LISA SNOWDON*
*RACHEL STEVENS*


----------



## beastofthefields

*And here's a few more from my hand made look books.*

*Kirsty Allsopp from Location Location Location*
*Kate Moss*
*Fearne Cotton*
*Mischa Barton*
*Jamie Lynn Siegler*

*ENJOY!!!  *


----------



## ninni-

Kate Moss with Mulberry Roxanne in Black


----------



## chalovubagu

Kate Bosworth with Mulberry Mini Mabel in red 659£, 950, 1320$




Kate Moss with Mulberry Mabel in black 695£, 1010, 1400$


----------



## Linda.

Model Agyness Deyn with clutch from Mulberry for Giles:



Agyness with black Emmy


----------



## nina_mi

alexa chung with her beautiful bayswater


----------



## lightblue84

*Coleen McLoughlin*


----------



## nina_mi

kate bosworth with her mini mabel


----------



## esiders

Tara Reid


----------



## nina_mi

well...i know that this lady is not exactly a celeb (actually we can't see har face)...but she walks next to rachel stevens who's a celebrity,right?  so, does it count? here she is carrying a roxanne in oak darwin leather.


----------



## nina_mi

alexa chung with roxanne in oak darwin leather.


----------



## nina_mi

kate moss carrying her mabel


----------



## ninni-

Mischa Barton with Large Mabel in red (www.net-porter.com -> price 1150)
and Mulberry Rosette Embellished Tunic Dress (www.net-a-porter.com -> 750)


----------



## nina_mi

alexa chung with patent bayswater (source:the fashion spot)


----------



## merbear2402

Here's Keira Knightley with a large red Mabel.  




(trying to decide if I want this in red or black... yum)


----------



## ninni-

Scarlett Johnsson with Mulberry Roxanne in Oak.


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

mozzarella said:


> I don't know why but Kate Moss sells things for me. I might not like something, like a bag, or shoes or jeans but the minute I see them on kate I want them!


 
me too!  the only exception to that rule for me though was the chanel cabas tote, it reminded me of a black garbage bag. 

Here is lindsay lohan with her mabel:


----------



## jadore_couture

alexa chung is  she's got fantastic personal style.

this is her recently with her classic roxanne.  she changed the strap with a vintage one to personalize it.  i love what she's done with it!

i am also hankering for a mulberry roxanne... 

image: getty images


----------



## lightblue84

EVA LONGORIA


----------



## lightblue84

kate moss


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I was on a mission yesterday to try and find out if this bag was Mulberry or not and every website that the photo is on says that it IS Mulberry. 

Here's another photo:-

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/65652_km2622_122_864lo.jpg


----------



## danyell




----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Heather Marks at the Prada party with her bronze brooke:


----------



## lightblue84

CLAUDIA SCHIFFER WITH A PATENT MABEL


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I cant help to find more celebs pics, but I don't recognize some of them...


----------



## lightblue84

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I cant help to find more celebs pics, but I don't recognize some of them...



2 and 3 actress shiva rose

4 audrina partridge

5 brooke shields


----------



## lightblue84

GOSSIP GIRL'S LEIGHTON MEESTER


----------



## nina_mi

kate


----------



## lightblue84

CLAUDIA SCHIFFER AND HER PATENT BAYSWATER


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Kate Moss with her cream ostrich Mulberry Bayswater.

pic source: Popsugar


----------



## watchthestars

Mel B with a Poppy.

From http://jezebel.com/5013479/mel-b-its-strange-i-feel-like-i-missed-a-button-or-something


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Here is Danni Minogue with her Black Patent Roxy Tote - Peaches Geldof with her Grey Bayswater and the model (can't remember her name now - is it Alex Chung or something?) with her Oak Roxy.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ That roxy tote is massive!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Mariska Hargitay:


 


Girls Aloud. I think both Cheryl and Nadine and Kimberly all have one too, you can see Nicola and Sarah each have an initial on theirs. Nicola Roberts and Sarah Harding, respectively:


----------



## Livia1

Here is Agyness Deyn with a purple snakeskin Mabel


----------



## Livia1

And Lindsay Lohan with her purple Mabel


----------



## Livia1

Daisy Lowe with a Mabel


----------



## Claudia123

One Mulberry is never enough, get your assistant to carry a spare


----------



## lightblue84

Naomi Watts


----------



## lightblue84

*anastacia*


----------



## sugarspice

1) Eva Longoria with the Oak Hanover
2) Kiera Knightly with Red Mabel?
3) Kate Moss with Green Croc Bayswater
4) Kate Moss with Green Croc again!
5) ? with Phoebe Oak

Hope ive done this right and the pics come up!


----------



## nina_mi

kate moss' assistant at glastonbury festival


----------



## Livia1




----------



## sugarspice

Liv Tyler with red mabel


----------



## sugarspice

Agyness Den with Gunmetal/Pewter Maggie!


----------



## sugarspice

Mischa Barton in Julie Verhoeven for Mulberry Coat and dress


----------



## sugarspice

Scarlett Johansson - Euston
Mischa Baryon - Red mabel
Mischa Barton - Patchwork Bayswater
Agyness Den - Mulberry S&M Giles Clutch(chuckle chuckle)
Rachel Bilson - Pink Araline


----------



## sugarspice

Kate - Oak Piccadilly


----------



## sugarspice

Alexa Chung with oak bayswater!


----------



## sugarspice

(1) Fearne Cotton with Patent Bayswater
(2) Kate Bosworth with mini mabel


----------



## Livia1

It's Fearne Cotton again. This time with a black Mabel in what looks like patent leather.


----------



## Livia1

Alexa Chung with an oak Roxanne and ehmm ... two trolls (sorry for that, the Olsen girl actually look alright in this picture)


----------



## Ilovepurse007

LC


----------



## sugarspice

Scarlett with her Oak Roxanne


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This is Jeanne Marine (Sir Bob Geldof's Wife) and in the background on the floor her Purple Patent Mabel.


----------



## Livia1

Naomi Watts with another Mabel. This time in pebble.


----------



## lightblue84

a better view of naomi's bag


----------



## sugarspice

Girls Aloud


----------



## lvstratus

Lauren, gorgeous bag!|


----------



## sugarspice

Alexa Chung with that oak bayswater of hers again!


----------



## sugarspice

Peaches Geldof with her roxanne tote


----------



## sugarspice

Kate Moss with her black mabel


----------



## sugarspice

kate moss, Keira and lindsay lohan


----------



## zooba

Kate Middleton with araline


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This was actually posted in the Hermes forum (because she's got a Hermes belt on) but I thought I'd post it in here as well because she is carrying a Black Poppy.  Its Nicky Hilton.


----------



## Livia1

Fearne Cotton with navy leopard patent leather Bayswater.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

More Royal approval (as if we need it!).

Queen Rania of Jordan with a Langham (baby Hanover).


----------



## pixargirl

Borrowed these pics from the Celeb Bags & Style section.
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/help-id-keira-knightleys-bag-353555.html

Keira Knightley with Maxi Mabel


----------



## RascalCat

The article on Mulberry and Fearne Cotton in Heat.


----------



## saloan

Lilly Allen with leopard patent bays


----------



## saloan

Lilly takes Leopard bays on a night out to Damien Hirst's bash.


----------



## zooba

Reese Witherspoon- Mulberry Key Chain- bag?


----------



## lightblue84

WOMAN NEAR DITA VON TEESE


----------



## sugarspice

Fearne Cotton again!


----------



## chloe-babe

Cat Deeley with her gorgeous cream Poppy


----------



## lightblue84

katy perry


----------



## Livia1

Had to post this pic of Naomi Watts with pebble Mabel. Hilarious.


----------



## Pigen

Alexa Chung and her E/W Shimmy in Taupe:


----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice

Lauren Conrad


----------



## Livia1

Cat Deeley with Poppy


----------



## sugarspice

holy crap! thats huge!


----------



## sugarspice

Alexa


----------



## sugarspice

Dunno who she is tho


----------



## sugarspice

Pixie Geldof again


----------



## sugarspice

Miss Moss


----------



## Livia1

Fearne Cotton airing the leopard Bays again


----------



## sugarspice

Cat Deeley


----------



## sugarspice

Sarah MacDonald
Mulberry for Giles Clutch


----------



## nat_79

Fearne Cotton with yet another Mulberry! Black patent Mabel


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

How about this for a HUGE MABEL?

I can't figure out how to attach the photo but its Emma Willis (from I'm a Celebrity...Get me out of here NOW! - married to Matt Willis from Busted (and former King of the Jungle)).

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/ExQhfZGTjoQ/Matt+Willis+Emma+Willis+Host+Party+Chicago/DXMwqjdGdr5


----------



## bagcrazy123

Here is Emma Willis


----------



## klp0213

Here is a very pregnant Naomi Watts with her pebble Mabel


----------



## Flossie

Fern Britton and her Ledbury


----------



## saloan

^^ Sorry! Here they are.


----------



## krisluvspurses

oops. pic didn't show up. lets try that again...


----------



## LoveThatThing

Sorry if any of these were posted before..

GirlsAloud










Fearne Cotton (sp?)










Korean Actress


----------



## LoveThatThing

Alexa Chung






Katy Perry w/small mabel






Alexa Chung again, Oak Roxy






Thandie Newton w/Gile Clutch (sp?)






Fearne Cotton w/Maggie


----------



## Miss G

http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/ce...lly-brook-and-amanda-holden-after.aspx?static


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Naomi Watts


----------



## sugarspice

Fearne Cotton


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad with her Mulberry Patent Bayswater Bag


----------



## slowlyfading

Emma Watson and Mabel:


----------



## FrankieP

Keira Knightley and her Maxi Mabel, posted by Ayla in the LV & Celebs thread. 

I've some other shots of her carrying this at airports on other occasions, I'll see if I can dig them up tomorrow.


----------



## fashion1sta

Alexa Chung:

_Elkington Briefcase_


----------



## fashion1sta

Gala Gonzalez (fashion blogger/model)


----------



## fashion1sta

..continued


----------



## fashion1sta

Alexa Chung again... with Elkington and Roxy.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This is a better photo of Kate Moss and her Black Patent Bayswater!  Yum Yum!


----------



## kay82blue

Gemma Mernes who plays Carmel in Hollyoaks!


----------



## serene

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna shops A-List style on Vegas holiday


----------



## sugarspice

Alexa chung with her oak roxy


----------



## looby loo

Olivia Palermo from 'The City' with her champagne Mulberry clutch.


----------



## Taz

Maybe not quite a celeb....but Kate from" The Apprentice" with her Oak Mitzy Tote

(scroll down to the picture of her sitting down)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asmina-Siadatan-dresses-surprise-victory.html


----------



## Ruby Anne

You have to look close but Kate's got the bays clutch on her shoulder


----------



## travelbunny

Kate Moss and her black metallic cracked bayswater:


----------



## nat_79

Emma and her lovely Phoebe


----------



## nat_79

Rachel with another Mulberry...Gold Roxy!


----------



## ditab

Kate Bosworth with her Daria Satchel


----------



## nat_79

Pixie Lott with Bayswater Clutch


----------



## kat4

Looks like a taupe Shimmy with some stains on the bottom. Spotted in the celebrity bags and style 'sheryl cole' thread.


----------



## prism

Britney is a believer now too!

















i love that she hasn't been sighted with those overlogo'd bags from other brands (*cough*V**tt*n*cough*). all the bags she's seen carrying were proper all leather bags.

gotta love that girl.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I know its not a very good picture but I couldn't resist - here is Emma Bunton with an Oak Phoebe (you can just see it!).


----------



## Taz

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-day-bedridden-swine-flu-symptoms.html

 Katie price Aka JORDAN with her lovely blue roxanne tote....somehow doesn`t look as

 nice on her...........can`t imagine why


----------



## bamberio

Fearne Cotton (again) with a navy leopard bays


----------



## bamberio

Another sighting of Fearne Cotton, this time with a metallic bays.  Somehow she even makes socks with sandals look good!


----------



## IFFAH

In HK

Amanda S







Gaile Lai






Xiao Yi


----------



## IFFAH

@ Same event

Lyn Xiong











Emma Hill, Creative Director of Mulberry


----------



## IFFAH

British Celeb, *Fearne Cotton*


----------



## kat4

Hillary Duff in scene from Gossip Girl with emerald (or is it turquoise?) medium Mitzy Hobo.

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20300515,00.html


----------



## charliefarlie

Not a great picture but here is Frances Bean Cobain (Kurt's daughter) with what looks like a Navy Leopard patent Bays


----------



## brandnewmusic

More pics of Hilary Duff filming with the Mitzy hobo:


----------



## Flossie

Nice photo of fern and her oak bays .


----------



## tastefashion

Jen & Smithfield


----------



## kat4

Whadda you know...that looks like an Antony on Susan Boyle.


----------



## klp0213

According to Marie Claire, Alexa Chung is carrying a Bays - since when did the Bays come with a long shoulder strap???


----------



## mymlan

Here´s another pic. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## JazzyJay

Here's Susan Boyle again, arriving back at Heathrow yesterday, after performing at the final of America's Got Talent:


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/09/17/article-1213974-0679DCC9000005DC-863_468x666.jpg


----------



## tastefashion

wowowowowowowowowowow Alexa & Alexa


----------



## Taz

London Fashion week

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ars-huge-heels-shows-London-Fashion-Week.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ienne-Westwood-star-studded-catwalk-show.html


----------



## klp0213

Leighton Meester with her burnt orange Daria satchel.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

The other day, my wee 22 month old darling came up to me with one of his mummy's magazines & had it open at a page he wanted us to look at. Bless him .. it had Mulberry on it  

Cat Deeley with some Mulberry shoes .. & Fearne Cotton with her silver printed Bays & navy leapord Bays ... 

(Sorry the pics arent great - was trying to take them before anyone walked into the room & thought I was mental for taking pics of a magazine!)


----------



## tastefashion

Clear picture


----------



## LuvTare

Borrow the pics from http://bagaholicboy.blogspot.com/2009/09/spring-summer-2010-womens-mulberry_21.html
Thanks BB !

I love both bags!


----------



## Apricote

More Alexa with Alexa

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2467/3939607092_9cc1d0df6d_b.jpg


----------



## sugarspice

Cheryl Cole with her Shimmy


----------



## sugarspice

More of Alexa with the Alexa at LFW!


----------



## sugarspice

Alexa with her Oak Bays


----------



## mk78

Ooops not sure how to open the image and post so here's the right link:
http://bags.stylosophy.it/articolo/britney-spears-con-la-daria-di-mulberry/3227/


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## crystal tips

leighton meester with her daria


----------



## rubystella

First post. Yay!

Kate Bosworth & Daria Satchel (I have the same bag )


----------



## Flossie

SuBo and her large Ant.


----------



## 30spooh

sorry, can't work out how to post pics, hopefully link will work!


http://www.thebaglady.tv/assets_c/2009/10/fearne-cotton-mulberry2-97871.html


----------



## JazzyJay

Sara Cox and a green spazzalato maggie:


----------



## stl

Hope I am not mistaken, but here's Chanel Iman with her Mulberry:


----------



## matisse0561

Blake Lively with Sludge Suede Croc print Bays


----------



## tastefashion

wowow Anna Wintour & her Large East West Bayswater suede croc print!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

An oldie .. but still .. Kimberley Walsh with her navy vinyl Roxy tote ..


----------



## Taz

Made me laugh...also alexa, with alexa bag (if they don`t change the pictures)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ns-sell-hit-shops-nation-handbag-junkies.html


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Fearne Cotton & what looks like a "sludge" (stupid name!) Bays clutch!!


----------



## tastefashion

Model - Erin OConnor


----------



## E Handy

The Duchess of Cornwall carrying what looks like an oak Bayswater:

http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1233040/Camilla-Parker-Bowles-goes-shopping-yellow-line-rules-forgotten.html

I've not posted a link before. Hope this works.


----------



## E Handy

Ah well, the link is: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oes-shopping-yellow-line-rules-forgotten.html

If this doesn't work, I'll give up.


----------



## tastefashion

a cute little brooke & Kate Bosworth


----------



## tastefashion

Mylene Klass & white shimmy tote


----------



## elkington

[img=http://img21.imagevenue.com/loc455/th_44261_Preppie_-_Alexa_Chung_out_in_New_York_City_-_Dec._8_2009_5_122_455lo.jpg]


Alexa with her beautiful Elkington!  i wish mine had the same lovely patina as hers!

(but how can she be not wearing tights in this weather??)

edit: sorry, this was meant to be a thumbnail, but you see the picture when you click on the link :shame:


----------



## Ingridlud

Don't think this has been posted before... Here is Alexa Chung with what looks like a taupe Shimmy?

http://www.teenvogue.com/images/peopleparties/ppsl01_itgirl0811.jpg

(Can't seem to make the pic work, so follow the link...)


----------



## elkington

^yeah that happens sometimes, but it's just stupid advertisement and you can close it! there is an cross in the corner.
but nevermind, i uploaded the pic on imageshack, hopefully in works better now  :


----------



## Skull&Bones

Not too forget Mulberry Araline.
We don´t see that one enough.



From: katebosworthonline.com


----------



## Taz

Looks like Susan has joined the Mulberry masses!!http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...playfight-outside-door--album-sales-soar.html


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Putty Bays clutch here ... (scroll down to pic of model Tolula Adeyemi) 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-outbreak-spots-launches-jewellery-range.html


----------



## LizCordova

Don't know if this has been posted.  Here are pictures of Bonnie Wright
(Ginny Weasley of Harry Potter Movies) with a lovely Daria Satchel in Burnt Orange.  She looks lovely.

http://coolspotters.com/actresses/bonnie-wright/and/handbags/mulberry-daria-satchel#medium-291007


----------



## aimond

Sara Cox with a Shimmy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-radiant-shows-growing-bump-tight-dress.html


----------



## elkington

Claudia Schiffer with an oak mitzy hobo 
http://www.shoppingthetrend.com/celebrity/Fashion-Icons/Claudia-Schiffer/Street-Chic-Claudia-Schiffer-new-fringe-Mulberry-handbag-available-online.html


----------



## mulberrybabe

Pixie Lott with a Pink Ruby Bayswater! Sooo jealous!







Sorry took a while to get the link to work!


----------



## aimond

Alexa with alexa
http://www.vogue.co.uk/photo-blogs/alexa-chung/100215-alexa-chung-day-15.aspx


----------



## tastefashion

Roxanne A4 Tote


----------



## TheaBerry

Kate Moss with a black purse belt (?)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1251316/Kate-Moss-takes-undignified-tumble-piste-indulging-apr-s-ski.html

PS That last pic of Alexa Chung, I do hope it's one of the oversized Roxy totes?


----------



## elkington

alexa with alexa at the mulberry event at fashion week


----------



## Lescoy

*Please remember - this Thread is supposed to be 'No Chat'.*


----------



## nat_79

Gala Gonzalez with her Mitzy & Somerset


----------



## nat_79

Alexa with yet another Alexa


----------



## aimond

Olivia Palermo with Oak Leopard Alexa


----------



## aimond

Skins star Kaya Scoledario with Ruby Bayswater


----------



## klp0213

Rihanna with the new denim Bays


----------



## tastefashion

oversized leopard Alexa & Agyness Deyn


----------



## tastefashion

Olivia Palermo again with oversized leopard alexa


----------



## tastefashion

Emma Hill & Alexa & alexa


----------



## tastefashion

Alexa & leopard Alexa ...


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## tastefashion




----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Toni Collette in 'In Her Shoes' movie with an oak Piccadilly


----------



## Turquoisebee

Alix of www.thecherryblossomgirl.com fame, photo credits to thesartorialist.blogspot.com.







xxx removed link, please do not link to other bag blogs


Is that the regular size? Hers is the perfect Oak Alexa..


----------



## E Handy

Zara Phillips at Cheltenham Festival Ladies Day, carrying what the Daily Mail says is a red patent Mulberry Bayswater (but looks as if it may be a Ledbury).

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/03/19/article-0-08C96DFF000005DC-6_306x762.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/03/19/article-0-08C9C873000005DC-14_306x762.jpg


----------



## saloan

Fearne Cotton with Ruby Bays

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-locks-brown-dyeing-hair-Sport-Relief.html


----------



## tastefashion

wow just beautiful!!!!! Alexa & leopard Alexa ....


----------



## miss_mabel

Hillary Duff in Gossip Girl with a gorgeous turquoise Mitzy Hobo


----------



## tastefashion

Agyness Deyn


----------



## Seren

Olivia Palermo is being tracked by Vogue for a month for their "Today I'm wearing" page.  They showed the below picture of her with a gorgeous nude Alexa clutch.

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/daily/100406-olivia-palermos-style-on-voguecom.aspx


----------



## justwatchin

Kate Bosworth at Coachella with the Leah in mushroom


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Abbey Clancy with a Piccadilly
dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1269275/Wheres-Crouch-need-Abbey-Clancy-struggles-suitcase-900-bag.html


----------



## annaswe

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...esenters-guzzle-wine-hit-pub-extra-early.html


----------



## Seren

Looks like Karen Gillan (the current Doctors companion from Doctor Who) is carrying a Nude Plonge Lambskin Alexa.


----------



## BadRomance93

*Peaches Geldof* (via platinum_girly's thread in the Celebrity forum)


----------



## Mair

Scarlett Johansson in the Daily Mail with a Hayden messenger.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Someone off coronation street with what looks like an oak roxanne
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1285364/Is-Michelle-Keegan-morphing-Cheryl-Cole.html


----------



## siuyan115

Cat Deely


----------



## annie28

cheryl and her gold cracked bayswater clutch


----------



## Nat

Alexa Chung and her Roxanne in New York


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Olivia Palermo and Michelle Trachtenberg with NEELY Messenger Bag


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Francesca Sandford with ABIGAIL Clutch


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Jessica Stroup with ALEXA


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Olivia Palermo and Michelle Trachtenberg with ALEXA Clutch


----------



## Winterbaby

Bryanboy and his butter Alexa:


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## annaswe

Rachel Stevens with an oak bayswater

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/tvsho...abys-sex-steps-wearing-purple-maxi-dress.html


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

This looks a lot like an ivory Daria tote that Geri Halliwell has .. 

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/tvsho...-bust-Henry-Beckwith-clocks-ogling-woman.html


----------



## matisse0561

Katie Holmes with OS Alexa...)

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2463929/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-westfield-mall-17/

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2463933/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-westfield-mall-21/


----------



## chocolate oak

Olivia Palermo with Neely  Why am I writing this??

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uMEEYNzfGxI/TCNOTxAl2VI/AAAAAAAAGJI/OTPqyYDS4iQ/s1600/image001.jpg


----------



## Winterbaby

Do I spot an Alexa on Blair?!


----------



## chloe-babe

Fern Cotton with the new Sponge Red Neely

http://www.fabsugar.co.uk/Photos-Fe...Shoulder-Bag-Called-Neely-my-Mulberry-9097824


----------



## JazzyJay

Mark Owen with what looks like a very used joel:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nnouncement--Wembley-O2-battle-host-tour.html

and Ashley Cole with a mole clipper (a special purchase one, at that!):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rives-home-following-fun-filled-LA-break.html


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## Brookles

Myleene Klass with oak mitzy hobo

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ancake-breakfast-presenting-This-Morning.html


----------



## beastofthefields

Fearne Cotton with Mulberry's


----------



## chloe-babe

and another of Fearne being greedy, carrying 2 at one time!

http://ht.ly/2hFjV

New Neely, and a putty smudge bays or looks so big it could be the picadilly!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Don't know if this is already up somewhere, but Mollie (from the saturdays) and her bayswater.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

My Bag Twin!!!!!! 

Fearne Cotton and Sludge suede bays clutch!


----------



## ruusu

Emily Blunt with emerald bayswater clutch in croc print suede


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Fearne again...with emerald suede croc bays clutch http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/tvsho...ons-fashion-disaster-films-Mischa-Barton.html


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## tiggernic

Britney spears with ostrich daria hobo


----------



## kvamkvam

Norwegian singer Tone Damli Aaberge with what I belive is a oversized lily.
Dress is also from Mulberry. 
http://www.side2.no/mote/article2964383.ece


----------



## tiggernic

Leighton Meester with nude alexa
http://www.fabsugar.com.au/Style-Stalk-Get-Leighton-Meesters-Gossip-Girl-Look-10321648


----------



## hew105

Blake Lively and what looks to be the new blue Leah:
http://www.instyle.co.uk/news/latest-gossip-girl-fashion-18-08-10


----------



## kvamkvam

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Norwegian celebritys on the opening of oslo fashion week


----------



## tiggernic

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/fashio...ed-list--everyone-s-wearing-mulberry-bags.htm


----------



## tiggernic

Florence Welch with the Leopard Lily in calfhair


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Karen Gillan & nude Alexa .. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erexcited-spots-friend--drops-phone-road.html


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Billie Piper


----------



## tiggernic

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## tortoiseperson

Britt Ekland carries her chihuahua Tequila in a "tan" (oak?) Bays


----------



## jaydee71

Fearne

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oarder-fiance-s-secret-marriage--11-days.html


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon with AVA - coming soon on Mulberry site!

http://www.shoppingthetrend.com/cel...-black-bodycon-dress-by-Herve-Leger-more.html


----------



## steph22

Alexa with Lily and Gemma Artherton with Bays

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...lish-roses-Mulberrys-Secret-Garden-party.html


----------



## tiggernic

Olivia Palermo & divine OL Alexa


----------



## tiggernic

Leigh Lezark


----------



## tiggernic

Gemma Arterton... gunmetal lily


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Gemma Arterton and Margaret!

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/17/article-0-0B1BA225000005DC-135_468x749.jpg


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Cat Deely with fringed daria satchel!
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/19/article-1313436-0B41FE21000005DC-681_306x736.jpg


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Rachel Stevens with nude plonge alexa clutch!
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/20/article-1313436-0B42E427000005DC-285_306x766.jpg


----------



## tiggernic

Courtesy of mulberry blog... I would love it if the straps could be shortened like this properly.


----------



## geeky_economist

A rare celebrity Elgin sighting: dutch model Iekeline Stange with her Elgin.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Rachel Stevens with next season Alexa!
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/23/article-1314651-0B50F6BB000005DC-741_468x694.jpg


----------



## tiggernic

Cat Deely & Fringed Daria
http://www.vogue.co.uk/celebrity-ph...f-london-fashion-week/gallery.aspx#/imageno/3


----------



## tiggernic

Julia Johansen with the bullet bag 
http://www.vogue.co.uk/celebrity-photos/100920-mulberry-tim-walker-screening/gallery.aspx#/imageno/9


----------



## tiggernic

Emma Hill and a SS11 baby blue Lily 
http://www.vogue.co.uk/celebrity-ph...tim-walker-screening/gallery.aspx#/imageno/12


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Rachel Stevens with one of the new range alexa's http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tevens-prepares-hatch-exciting-new-plans.html


----------



## tiggernic

Diana Vickers with steel neely


----------



## tiggernic

Alexa and steel shoulder neely


----------



## vesna

Anna Wintour, Editor-in-Chief of American Vogue with Mulberry East West large Sludge suede bayswater

(sorry, it was posted long time ago, I did not see)


----------



## chloe-babe

The gorgeous Maranda Kerr with 2 gorgeous accessories - Orlando Bloom AND the ponyhair lily 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...051995&Signature=/bRpmhmwaSDMCoD+PKVQ0SaBKpE=


----------



## 2.go.2

Check out the lovely Dermot with the equally gorgeous Rockley!

http://www.instyle.co.uk/instyle/the-x-factor-2010/x-factor-220610-dermot


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Charlotte Riley 

http://tiny.cc/b4ns0

*Anyone know if this is the regular size?*


and 

Leighton Meester playing Blair Waldorf in Gossip Girl

http://www.wetpaint.com/gossip-girl/articles/fashion-id-blairs-too-tame-leopard-print-dress


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm not sure if that was already shown and I'm not that certain about being a Mulberry.


----------



## tiggernic

I love this version of the neely


----------



## tiggernic

OS Alexa mini leopard print


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Cheryl Cole/Tweedy


----------



## DisCo

Alexa Chung with the Lily and Mulberry dress


----------



## annaswe

Billie Piper on the set of " secret diary..." with red sponge bayswater

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...iary-Of-A-Call-Girl-in-sky-scraper-heels.html


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lorraine Kelly loves her black Bays - at the bottom .. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ne-Kelly-Im-happy-size-12-suits-body-age.html


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne Cotton


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm sorry if those pics were already posted.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Nadine Coyle and bays clutch!


----------



## Taz

Not quite a celeb.........third picture down (I think)..picture of Kate Middleton and her mum, I spy a Mulberry on Kates Mums arm (thats if they don`t change the picture)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Middletons-foretaste-royal-sense-humour.html


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Mylene Klass with a black (?) piccadilly
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nglamorous-bag-lady-chic-running-errands.html


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## eye.spy87

Holly Willoughby leaving the Radio 1 studio in London this week...


----------



## eye.spy87

Fearne Cotton...


----------



## eye.spy87

Ok, i've found quite a stash...including Emma Roberts, Fearne Cotton, Diana Vickers and Cat Deeley


----------



## eye.spy87

and some more...Fearne Cotton's Mulberry collection is to die for!


----------



## eye.spy87

and just one more: Mischa Barton...


----------



## tortoiseperson

Princess Eugenie with her Oak Alexa


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Mrs Orlando Bloom with an Alexa!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Fearne with a pink Lily ..and rather fab locks!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Miss Chung with a leopard print Alexa!


----------



## tortoiseperson

Myleene Klass with a Large Bays or is it a Piccadilly?


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Piccadilly me thinks!


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with her black patent Bayswater.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...istmas-party-home-The-Beckhams-attedance.html


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne with tomato red Neely


----------



## tiggernic

Billie Piper OS Oak Alexa


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne Cotton with black patent Mabel


----------



## tiggernic

And again


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/12/23/article-0-0C90F096000005DC-884_306x615.jpg


----------



## steph22

Could be wrong but looks like Christine Bleakley with an oak Alexa?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardly-Frank-Lampard-booed-football-pitch.html


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Hmm.. I'd say yes!


----------



## Brookles

Emma Watson with a black Mabel

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-stylish-airport-chic-jets-LA-New-Year.html


----------



## morgan20

Tina Malone


----------



## steph22

Pictures from the new Mulberry store in Manchester opening party.
Jaime Winstone - Tillie
Daisy Lowe - Tillie Hobo
Ellie Goulding - Tillie
Sunday Girl - Mila


----------



## claypot

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm not sure if that was already shown and I'm not that certain about being a Mulberry.



I'm quite sure that's a Miu Miu.


----------



## geeky_economist

Blake Lively on Gossip Girl set with a black Bays.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

An old one of Emilia Fox with a gorgeous Oak Bays


----------



## kvamkvam

olivia palermo with Mulberry edie

http://coolspotters.com/tv-personalities/olivia-palermo/photos_videos#medium-1058208


----------



## ladycornflake

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plays-working-mother-film-set-new-movie.html


----------



## tiggernic

Blake Lively


----------



## tiggernic

Clara Paget


----------



## tiggernic

One quarter of JLS


----------



## tiggernic

Liev Schreiber


----------



## tiggernic

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## tiggernic

Leighton Meester


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Brooklyn Decker (Roddick) with an Oak Alexa.


----------



## kvamkvam

Hanneli Mustaparta with Mulberry Neely

http://www.hanneli.com/a day in milan/

and the same woman with alexa

http://www.hanneli.com/perfection-2/


----------



## tiggernic

Peaches Geldof courtesy of handbag.com


----------



## tiggernic

Pixie Geldof courtesy of handbag.com


----------



## Nat

Blake Lively


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Lisa Snowden and alexa 
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/01/29/article-1351719-0CF43748000005DC-957_224x656.jpg


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Billie Piper with an OS Oak Alexa:


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Blake Lively with a Neely, and a Bays


----------



## tiggernic

Caroline Flack


----------



## tiggernic

Gail Porter


----------



## tiggernic

Lisa Snowdon... tee hee hee!!


----------



## tiggernic

Good to see Fearne Cotton using a Smithfield, and not the usual newest and latest sent to her...


----------



## DisCo

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley w/ Leopard Alexa


----------



## kvamkvam

Norwegian singer Tone Damli Aaberge with Lily

http://www.kjendis.no/2011/02/08/kjendis/mote/moteshow/design/anne_rimmen/15365001/


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Kate Middleton with a Mulberry pouch?


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Denise Van Outen with a patent Bays:


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Claudia Schiffer and edie


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Holly Willoughby and alexa!


----------



## tiggernic

Claudia Schiffer and Blue Edie again


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Mossy with an Oak Piccadilly ...and Jamie with a Scotchgrain trolley.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Lacey Turner with a Purple Bays ...oh dear is all I'm saying on this one!!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

A man with Mulberry. Here's Alexander Skarsgård.

View attachment 1326060


View attachment 1326062


View attachment 1326061


View attachment 1326063


View attachment 1326059


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with her Oak Alexa again

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-Emma-Bunton-team-film-Celebrity-Juice.html


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts


----------



## blazedog

A classic - the Ayler


----------



## tiggernic

Blogger Bryanboy

_Courtesy of fashion.telegraph.co.uk/galleries/TMG8330679/Style-on-the-streets-at-New-York-Fashion-Week-2011.html_

My-wardrobe.com PR and marketing director Lauren Stevenson & the company's brand partnership director Anthony Hawman

_Courtesy of vogue.co.uk/blogs/the-vogue-blog/default.aspx/page,4_

Edie Campbell

_Courtesy of allfashionon.com/designer-handbags/mulberry-alexa-handbags/the-edie-bag-by-mulberry-%e2%80%93-something-you-can%e2%80%99t-miss-for-2011.html_

Jenny Eclair

_Courtesy of blogs.walesonline.co.uk/catwalkhawk/2011/01/_

Kate Bosworth

_Courtesy of celebrityfashion.onsugar.com_


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

found this on the mulberry blog- seems like they've been doing some spotting of their own!

http://blog.mulberry.com/2011/02/11/arm-candy/


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne Cotton

_Courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Emma Bunton


----------



## tiggernic

Holly Willoughby


----------



## tiggernic

Olivia Palermo

_Courtesy of metro.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne Cotton

_Courtesy of metro.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Kirsten Dunst _courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## tiggernic

Olivia Palermo _courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## tiggernic

Brix Smith Start and her two dogs _courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## tiggernic

Gemma Arterton _courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## tiggernic

Rebecca Hall _courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## tiggernic

Rosamund Pike & Rebecca Hall _courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## tiggernic

Gemma Arterton _courtesy of vogue.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Clemence Posey

_Courtesy of telegraph.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Clara Paget 

_Courtesy of telegraph.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Karen Gillan

_Courtesy of telegraph.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Ophelia Lovibond

_Courtesy of telegraph.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Nicholas Hoult & Jennifer Lawrence
_
Courtesy of telegraph.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Kirsten Dunst
_
Courtesy of graziadaily.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Emma Hill (Green Lily! )





_Courtesy of mulberry blog_


----------



## blazedog

Fall Winter 2011


----------



## mocha.lover

Emma Watson with a Mulberry Leah in Camel at Thailand


----------



## mocha.lover

Emma Watson with a Mulberry Alexa in Sparkle Powder Tweed for Marie Claire's "What's in Your Bag".


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Emma Bunton with a black patent Bays


----------



## tiggernic

Jacquetta Wheeler




_Courtesy of vogue.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Dree Hemmingway





_Courtesy of vogue.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Amber Le Bon




_Courtesy of vogue.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Daisy Lowe




_Courtesy of vogue.co.uk_


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Sarah-Jessica parker on set, with an oak Alexa in tow!


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker with Tillie Hobo

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...op-swaps-long-dark-locks-glossy-chic-bob.html


----------



## steph22

Not on a celebrity but a shot of a Black Bays next to her.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flies-Los-Angeles-hot-heels-Derek-Hough.html


----------



## tiggernic

Clara Paget






_Courtesy of Phill Taylor_


----------



## DisCo

Alexander Skarsgaard's mother with a Bayswater


----------



## steph22

Marina and the Diamonds with Tillie courtesy of dailymail.com



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asses--grey-day-London.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding wearing a Mulberry dress and a leopard print Alexa poking through.

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/fashio...eo--ellie-goulding-fashion-juries-herself.htm


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe with Alexa

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mits-shes-mild-lesbian-crush-Kelly-Brook.html


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with trippy print scarf and looks like a Mulberry suit case?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ave-Celebrity-Juice-filming-potato-clock.html


----------



## tiggernic

Alexandra Shulman with the Cory Tote




_Courtesy of vogue.co.uk_


----------



## blazedog

Mulberry Polly


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Mabel

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1363158/Emma-Bunton-looks-swell-charity-fundraiser.html


----------



## originalzzb

Emma Watson with a Leah







Courtesy of OhNoTheyDidnt


----------



## steph22

Billie Piper with her Oak OS Alexa

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Laurence-Fox-rents-Harley-Davidson.html


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Mossy with her lovely black Mabel


----------



## blazedog

Mitzi Messenger


----------



## steph22

Marvin (JLS) with Piccadilly


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Mila

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sleek-Olivia-Palermo-style-new-blunt-bob.html


----------



## blazedog

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...heltenham-looks-demure.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen with black patent Bays

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mpsuit--ends-looking-like-shes-ready-bed.html


----------



## blazedog

RIhanna - Daria with Fringes


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne Cotton with trippy tiger scarf and mila




_Courtesy of my-wardrobe.co.uk_


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott with Edie

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tt-feline-fine-pops-lunch-pair-cats-ears.html


----------



## annaswe

James Corden's fiancee with an oak alexa (scroll down article, sorry don't know how to put the pic straight in to the post here)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orden-fianc-e-Julia-Carey-moon-birth-son.html


----------



## annaswe

Fearne Cotton with a Tillie
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3491943/Fearne-Cottons-flash-trip-to-work.html


----------



## tiggernic

^ and again here... 





_courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## DisCo

Ophelia Lovibond


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen with her patent Bays again

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flaunting-amazing-post-baby-bikini-body.html


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Wiseman (The Saturdays) with Bays

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...les-make-the-weather-teeniest-miniskirts.html


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer with Alexa

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fer-supermodel-self-date-Matthew-Vaughan.html


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevigne with Tillie (just seen)


----------



## tiggernic

tee hee hee! Jessie J and friend...





_courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Pixie Lott





_courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Pixie Lott again...





_courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller with Tillie

_Courtesy of look.co.uk_


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays


----------



## steph22

Sort of celebrity! Chris Fountain's girlfriend with Mitzy.


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Tillie


----------



## steph22

Dita von Teese


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie


----------



## _retrospeck_

olivia palermo with leopard alexa


----------



## _retrospeck_

palermo with alexa clutch
ahlanlive.com/images/tmp/full/oliv364paler_1_full.jpg


----------



## _retrospeck_

palermo with lily
apropos-store.com/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/400x/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/o/l/olivia-palermo-and-mulberry-fall-2010-creme-dress-gallery.jpg


----------



## kvamkvam

Nicole Ritchie and bays satchel


----------



## kvamkvam

Eliza Doolittle with Taylor mini satchel


----------



## kvamkvam

Nathalie Love and Gia Coppola.


----------



## kvamkvam

Emma Hill with Lily


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Wiseman with Bays


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie again


----------



## ClaireL

Dita von Teese with what looks like a diamond sparkle Lily at Coachella.
http://gofugyourself.com/coachella-...al-in-indio-ca-walking-around-the-vip-section


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Alexa


----------



## DisCo

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## kvamkvam

Hanneli Mustaparta and denim Lily


----------



## tiggernic

Edith Bowman with Oak Roxanne


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams with Alexa (just seen)


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins with oak Bays


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens with Alexa Clutch


----------



## tiggernic

Fearne Cotton





_Courtesy of glamour.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Kristin Knox (and butters the dog)




_Courtesy of theclotheswhisperer.co.uk_


----------



## tiggernic

Brix Smith-Start's dogs Gladys & Pixie in bespoke hoodies... 




_Courtesy of amarsejpal.blogspot.com_


----------



## tiggernic

Cat Deeley




_Courtesy of instyle.com_


----------



## tiggernic

Kelis





_courtesy of instyle.com_


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Ellie Goulding with Alexa and Edie






And Jessie J with Mila


----------



## steph22

Diana Vickers


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (courtesy of puretimesale.com)


----------



## annaswe

Imogen Thomas with drizzle daria satchel
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oks-lost-London-Ryan-Giggs-night-theatre.html


----------



## kvamkvam

Tone Damli Aaberge


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## kvamkvam

Katarina Flatland with OS Lily


----------



## kvamkvam

Katarina Flatland with signature clutch


----------



## kvamkvam

Katarina Flatland with OS plum alexa


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas with Daria Satchel


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## tiggernic

Kate Winslet





_Courtesy of sky news_


----------



## tiggernic

Eliza Doolittle




_Courtesy of Sky News_


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts again with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with oak alexa clutch


----------



## blazedog

This is from Stockholmstreetstyle

Anyone know the name of the bag?


----------



## steph22

blazedog said:


> This is from Stockholmstreetstyle
> 
> Anyone know the name of the bag?



Mitzy Tote in Oak Pebbled Leather


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas with Daria Satchel (again, but I love this bag)


----------



## steph22

Diana Vickers with Bays


----------



## tiggernic

Claudia Schiffer




_Courtesy of Sky_





_Courtesy of Sky_

Rochelle Wiseman




_Courtesy of Sky _


----------



## dazzlepuff

Norwegian celeb Tone Damli Aaberge with Alexa camera bag


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton with Bays


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bays


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Alexa Clutch


----------



## audss

Lily Cole with Elgin.

Article - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Cambridge-thats-highest-possible-award.html

Pic -


----------



## steph22

One of the TOWIE girls (don't know the name!)


----------



## steph22

Duchess of Cambridge with Polly!


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Postman Lock Camera Bag (courtesy of look.co.uk)


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris wearing metallic crepe hedgehog bronze dress (courtesy of look.co.uk)


----------



## steph22

Jacquetta Wheeler with Rosie (courtesy of look.co.uk)


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Jaime Winstone with a hot pink Tillie at Glastonbury 2011!!!


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan with Tillie Hobo


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof with Postman Lock Camera Bag (courtesy of ohhlalook.com)


----------



## steph22

Bip Ling with Lily (courtesy of ohhlalook.com)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Mila


----------



## steph22

Diana Vickers with Bays


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford with Tillie Hobo


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright (?????) with Daria Hobo


----------



## blazedog

The Bayswater Shoulder version - not sure of the real name.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

blazedog said:


> The Bayswater Shoulder version - not sure of the real name.


 
That is the Small Bayswater Satchel (SBS) in Oak Silky Snake.


----------



## steph22

Maria Fowler (TOWIE) with Oak OS Alexa


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden with Tillie Hobo


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively with Taylor


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley wearing hedgehog bronze metallic crepe top


----------



## audss

SJP with Alexa - 
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/08/03/article-0-0D49073800000578-734_306x625.jpg

From daily mail - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveals-technique-dealing-pressures-life.html


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy with Tillie Hobo


----------



## steph22

Sunday Girl with Taylor (courtesy of sunrainey.com)


----------



## steph22

Some more of Franki Sandford with Tillie Hobo


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan with Alexa


----------



## Yepa

steph22 said:


> Karen Gillan with Alexa




Isn't that the new not-yet-for-sale foxhead "man"-alexa?


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

^ no that is an alexa from S/S '10. It was in the original alexa collection.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

steph22 said:


> Mark Wright (?????) with Daria Hobo



look like a fake daria!


----------



## steph22

bag*mad*bags said:


> look like a fake daria!



I was thinking that too, don't recall that colour but thought they must be able to afford a real one!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

steph22 said:


> I was thinking that too, don't recall that colour but thought they must be able to afford a real one!



the alexa that the other towis girl is carrying is questionable to!
nice!


----------



## steph22

Daniel Radcliffe's girlfriend with Tillie


----------



## steph22

bag*mad*bags said:


> the alexa that the other towis girl is carrying is questionable to!
> nice!



Well I suppose their breasts are fake, only fitting that their bags are too


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntingdon-Whiteley with Carter


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata with Tillie


----------



## annaswe

Rhianna carrying a quilted alexa holidaying in the Riviera
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...it-200k-week-luxury-yacht-French-Riviera.html


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford with Daria clutch


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa


----------



## baba01

God its exhausting dusting all my bags down, I feel like a slave to them, they are better cared for than my garden! Lol,  anyone have any idea how to clean my beloved  coconut roxanne?


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth with Leopard Print Clipper


----------



## steph22

Additional pics of Frankie Sandford with Tillie Hobo


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

steph22 said:


> Additional pics of Frankie Sandford with Tillie Hobo


 
I wonder if this was when Harvey Nichols opened late for them to shop for holiday clothes whilst drinking champagne (story in yesterdays newspaper) - oh to live the life of a celeb lol!


----------



## DisCo

Brooklyn Decker w/ a regular oak Alexa


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Tillie


----------



## steph22

Sara Cox with Bays


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke with Alexa


----------



## steph22

More photos of Kate Bosworth with Leopard Clipper and a dress underneath?


----------



## DisCo

Rosie Byrne


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass with Polly


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Mini Alexa (courtesy of alexachungblog.com)


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Carter (courtesy of portfo.li)


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhall with Postman Lock Shoulder


----------



## steph22

Emma Hill with Lily (and Alexander Skarsgard ) (courtesy of harpers bazaar.com)


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark with Lily (courtesy of blog.mulberry.com)


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Billie Faiers with Taylor


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Ava Clutch


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Cara Delevigne with Tillie


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Lauren from TOWIE with a daria clutch


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Sam Faiers with Bays


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh with mini Alexa


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo with Polly (zimbio.com)


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Alexa


----------



## steph22

One of the TOWIE girls with Red Onion Bays


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Mila


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata with Tillie


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-TOWIE-star-shows-injuries-opens-assault.html
One of the TOWIE girls with what looks like an aqua(?) Roxanne.
One with Red onion bays and another with possibly a black Daria?

Couldnt link put the photos on here for some reason but have linked to the article.


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively with Heritage Bays


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Bays Belt Bag


----------



## steph22

Ashley Green with Evelina


----------



## butterflygirl2

Laura Robson


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle with Lily (styleamor.com)


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Nathalie Love


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Jamie King


----------



## steph22

Louise Roe


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Tali Lennox


----------



## steph22

Joely Richardson


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

Wearing Polly Push Duffle


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Maria Fowler (some good pics of quilted Alexa)


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

Wearing Bonkers Beach Dress


----------



## steph22

With Evelina Satchel


----------



## steph22

Another one of the TOWIE girls with plaster pink Lily


----------



## steph22

I think Mulberry are giving these bags away! Another TOWIE girl with Heritage Bays.


----------



## steph22

Hayley Attwell with Harriet clutch in pebbled beige. (Credit - Mulberry blog)


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen with Harriet clutch wallet. (Credit - glam.co.uk)


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Daria Hobo


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Mitzy


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson with Carter (oldish picture I found)


----------



## Lizzietinknick

Melissa McCarthy (Bridesmaids) on her way to the gym with a Tillie Tote


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo wearing Signature Pump (Camel Leopard Haircalf) at Milan Menswear Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth with Harriet Clutch (Credit - thedreambeaver.com)


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Neely this morning in London.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria Satchel


----------



## Betsy2712

Sally Lindsay at the National TV awards with Daria Clutchbag, as seen on the Daily Mail website.


----------



## steph22

One of the Downtown Abbey ladies (sorry don't know her name) with Travel Day Bag (I'm thinking its the nightshade blue haircalf).


----------



## steph22

Fearne out in London yesterday with her trusty Mila again.


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg with Lily.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE girl with Large Lily.


----------



## steph22

Lady Helen Taylor with Taylor!


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Evelina


----------



## steph22

Some pics from S/S 12 Presentation in South Korea.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Brown Findlay with Fox Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass with Polly.


----------



## steph22

Downtown Abbey's Michelle Dockery with Alexa.


----------



## karo

Christina Applegate


----------



## steph22

Louise Roe with Harriet tote. (Credit - zimbio.com)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Kirby at BAFTAs with Harriet Clutch Wallet.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J with Mila


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Tamzin Merchant - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Holliday Grainger - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Jade Williams/Sunday Girl - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dochery - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Mary Charteris - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Brix Smith-Smart - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Eilidh Macaskill (UK Instyle Editor) - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen - London Fashion Week (Credit - mulberry blog)


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Azealia Banks - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael - London Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Emma Hill at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Lou Lesage at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Roach at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Lady Helen Taylor at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Joesephine de la Baume at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Tamzin Merchant at Mulberry after show dinner.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Harriet clutch at Burberry show - London Fashion Week.


----------



## milourh

Gillian Anderson. Harriet clutch. Mulberry Dinner - LFW


----------



## milourh

Michelle Dockery with a Del Rey in Sparkle Croc Print. Mulberry Dinner LFW


----------



## steph22

Some more of Cat Deeley with Evelina - 14/2/12


----------



## harlow1

Victoria Justice in London 20/02. Mini Alexa Foggy Grey justjaredjr.com


----------



## harlow1

Victoria again 




celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin with Bays (credit - thefashionpatrol.com)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh out with her Mila again.


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen with Evelina satchel.


----------



## steph22

Model and Made in Chelsea's Funda Onal with Alexa camera bag.


----------



## steph22

Some more of the Del Ray.


----------



## steph22

Blogger/model Hanneli Mustaparta with cookie Bays


----------



## steph22

Blogger Susie Lau with Alexa during Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## steph22

A closer look at Ginnifer Goodwin's Evelina.


----------



## harlow1

Jourdan Dunn, Gorgeous British Model.

Carter Camera bag





waynetippetts.com




altamiranyc.tumblr.


Alexa




TrendyCrew




StyleBistro




fashionfix.net




bonaelamour.com


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## blazedog

Polly Push Tote


----------



## steph22

Haylet Atwell with Travel Day Bag (credit - blog.mulberry.com)


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson with Carter.


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev with Alexa.


----------



## Cari284

More from Paris FW


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Sam Faiers with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon with Alexa.


----------



## Cari284

From Paris FW and my blog


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Lily.


----------



## steph22

One Direction's Louis girlfriend with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Peaches Geldof with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe with Alexa.


----------



## jessie6668

Claudia Schiffer:

I like her outfit as well.


----------



## e_serendipity

Fearne Cotton with Ruby Bays last week.


----------



## e_serendipity

Ooh found more! Fearne Cotton with another Bays.


----------



## e_serendipity

Fearne Cotton with Carter.


----------



## e_serendipity

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Claire from Steps with Mitzy.


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Alexa Camera Bag.


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Jessica Wright with Lily


----------



## steph22

Sara Cox with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadenet Taylor with ?


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth with Cookie mini bag.


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan with Tillie Hobo.


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth and Emma Watson at the Mulberry BBQ Pool Party during the 2012 Coachella Film Festival at the Parker Palm Springs on Saturday (April 14) in Palm Springs, Calif.


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Tamzin Merchant


----------



## BagBerry13

Emma Watson and Emma Hill.

View attachment 1684651


----------



## steph22

Emma Hill and Lily Collins (http://blog.mulberry.com/)


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse (http://blog.mulberry.com)


----------



## steph22

Amanda de Cadenet Taylor (http://blog.mulberry.com/)


----------



## steph22

Harley Veira Newton (http://blog.mulberry.com/)


----------



## steph22

Laura Love (http://blog.mulberry.com/)


----------



## steph22

Tali Lennox


----------



## arlenerly

Nina Dobrev at Coachella


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays Frankie Sandford


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Louise with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with Carter


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Alexa clutch.


----------



## e_serendipity

Ashley Greene with Large Evelina Satchel.


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Alex Curran Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (credit - http://elysian-dreams.tumblr.com/)


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## fumi

Lilly Collins


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung attends a dinner in honour of Frieze Project Artists hosted by Frieze Art Inc and Mulberry at Crown on May 4, 2012 in New York City.


----------



## steph22

Lauren Remington Platt attends a dinner in honour of Frieze Project Artists hosted by Frieze Art Inc and Mulberry at Crown on May 4, 2012 in New York City.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## fumi

Christina Hendricks







credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Lana del Rey






credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Louise with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Evelina
(May 12, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## fumi

Christina Hendricks






credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller with Del Ray.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton
(May 14, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Evelina and Bayswater shoes.
(May 15, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Natalie Pinkham


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## LC156

Thank you all for sharing these photos!


----------



## fumi

Christina Hendricks






credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## fumi

Christina Hendricks












credit: celeboard


----------



## gunsandbanjos

PR machine working overtime on the Del Ray... Fearne again


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## fumi

Lauren Goodger






credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere with Alexa.
(May 20, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian with Alexa.
(May 19, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays' Frankie with Tillie tote.


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd with Alexa.


----------



## affairoftheart

Korean girl band - Girls Generation (SNSD)'s (these girls LOVE Mulberry!) Tiffany with Evelina Hobo in Camel Leopard Haircalf


----------



## affairoftheart

Girls Generation (SNSD)'s Jessica with Oversized Alexa


----------



## affairoftheart

Girls Generation (SNSD)'s Yoona with Alexa


----------



## affairoftheart

Girls Generation (SNSD)'s Yoona with Taylor Oversized Satchel


----------



## affairoftheart

Girls Generation (SNSD)'s Yoona with Mini Carter Camera Bag


----------



## affairoftheart

Girls Generation (SNSD)'s Yoona with Mulberry Bayswater Black Buffalo Shine


----------



## affairoftheart

Girls Generation (SNSD)'s Tiffany with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Tillie.
(May 24, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung.
(May 24, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins with SBS.
(May 26, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle
(May 29, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## blazedog

Keira - Anyone know what style this is?


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Maria with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with SBS.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Sam with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Catherine Tyldesley with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene with Del Rey.
(June 19, 2012 - Source: FameFlynetPictures)


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Lily.
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Miquita Oliver with Bays.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Lauren Pope with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Alex Curran Gerrard with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins with Bays.
(June 26, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas with Daria Satchel.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE'S Sam with Alexa Clutch.


----------



## steph22

Melanie Chisholm with Taylor.
(June 27, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Tali Lennox with Tillie tote.
(June 28, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace with Lily (on a film set).


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.
(July 5, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Alexa camera bag.


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Lucy with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff with mini Lily.
(July 12, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Melanie C with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Evelina.


----------



## CPrincessUK

More pics of Kim Sears with her stunning Oak printed Bayswater from Wimbledon


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with SBS.
(July 18, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Josephine de la Baume with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley wearing Multi Scribbly Floral Dress.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Ophelia Lovibond wearing Multi Colour Blurry Bloom dress.


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve wearing black and lace leather dress (don't know the official name!).


----------



## steph22

Katya Virshilas with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE Billie Fairs with Taylor.


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh with Daria.


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays Frankie with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Jessica Wright and Sam Faiers with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Ophelia Lovibond with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Green with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.
(August 5, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Golden Girl Jessica Ennis with Taylor.


----------



## bobobob

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford with Tillie tote.


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Emilia Fox with Carter.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Jessica Wright with Bays.


----------



## waterdew

kate, jessica alba and jessica sarah parker


----------



## waterdew

miranda kerr


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Daria satchel.
(August 16, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Lucy Mecklenburgh with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Luly Kennedy with Travel Day bag.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh with Daria.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with large Lily.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford with Tillie tote.


----------



## steph22

Joanna Froggatt with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Taylor.


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick wearing Mulberry Resort 2012 dress.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Lucy with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr with Tiger Print Scarf.


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley wearing Signature Pump (shoes).


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo wearing Signature Bow Stitched Pump (shoes).


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White with Jessie Clipper.


----------



## steph22

Anna Paquin with Lily.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Sam with Alexa clutch and Joey with Antony.


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Anna Paquin with Alexa hobo.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.
(August 29, 2012 - Source: Ant/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Mila.


----------



## steph22

Kate Thornton with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Sam with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bayswater sandals.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bays.


----------



## eye.spy87

Sam from TOWIE in Liverpool with Del Ray...

I can't seem to post the pics but this is the site...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2199217/TOWIE-Sam-Faiers-goes-shopping-Liverpool.html


----------



## steph22

Irina Lazareanu (L) and Florence Brudenell-Bruce with Maisie.


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe with Lily with chain handles.


----------



## steph22

Emma Hill with Lily with chain handles.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Edie Campbell with Maisie.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick wearing Moonlight Silk dress.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff with mini Lily.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Neely.


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey with Del Rey (croc print).


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Louise with Bays.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Maria with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Bayswater Tote.


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Moss with Postman Lock Satchel.


----------



## steph22

Tali Lennox with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo with Alexa (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Downtown Abbey's Joanne Froggatt and Elizabeth McGovern (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Lana del Rey with Del Rey (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss, Rebecca Hall with Maisie and Atlanta de Cadenet with Del Rey (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Ennis with Bays (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Alexa (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera Newton with Bryn (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Tamzin Merchant with Maisie (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Romola Garai with Alexa with tassels (LFW S/S 2013)


----------



## steph22

Hanneli Mustaparta with Del Rey.


----------



## lauren_t

Frankie Essex with Bayswater


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow.


----------



## lauren_t

Caroline Flack with Bayswater Tote


----------



## sfandkl

Caroline Flack - Tote ... Love this!!


----------



## lauren_t

Quite an old picture but Tom Hiddleston with Brynmore


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton wearing Nightshade Blue Broderie Anglaise Dress.


----------



## steph22

Solange Knowles with Alexa (Source: fashionbombdaily.com)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr with mini Alexa (Source: bellazon.com)


----------



## lauren_t

Tamzin Merchant with Maisie


----------



## Angelil

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark with the Bayswater in Hot Fuschia


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Bays tote. (Source: 24.media.tumblr.com)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.
(September 24, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## lauren_t

Lana Del Rey with Ink Blue Sparkle Croc Print Del Rey


----------



## lauren_t

Frankie Essex with Bayswater


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Chloe Sims with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Lucy with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Joey with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Tamzin Outhwaite with Daria hobo.
(October 1, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## lauren_t

Suki Waterhouse with North South Maisie


----------



## joanne1981

.


----------



## joanne1981

lilly


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.
(October 10, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Daria.


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays' Frankie with patent wedges.


----------



## steph22

Fearne with Mila.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Sam with Del Rey.


----------



## lauren_t

Lana Del Rey and Lily with chain handle


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

Charity Wakefield with mini Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Signature Clutch.


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere with Alexa.


----------



## bobobob

Holly Willoughby credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Helena Bonham Carter with mini Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse with Maisie tote.


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael with Clemmie clutch.


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Harlech with Tassel Bag.


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadenet with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Emma Hill with medium Lily with chain.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne with Maisie.


----------



## steph22

Sunday Girl with Clemmie clutch.


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright with Lily with chain.


----------



## steph22

Tamzin Merchant with Maisie shoulder.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Bays tote.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.
(Source: Toe/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon with Tassel Bag.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Daria.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Diana Kruger wearing Double Tiger Motif Jumper.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Ennis with Bays.
(Source: Tmax/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie with Alexa.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Andrea Riseborough and Kate Mara with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Moss with Willow (and a gnome!)


----------



## steph22

Pictures from Mulberry's LA dinner to present the new collection. (blog.mulberry)


----------



## lauren_t

Suki Waterhouse with the Mulberry Pudsey Bear for Children in Need


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Melanie C with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael with Del Rey. (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Daria.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Lucy with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart with large clipper bag.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with floral tree scarf.


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr with trippy tiger print scarf.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins wearing Eliza dress.


----------



## steph22

Mel C with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Neely.
(November 29, 2012 - Source: Toe/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton wearing green silk dress (a/w 2011).


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles with Henry wash bag.


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley with Mabel


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp with Alexa zig zag bag.


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Carter.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Ennis with Postman Lock clutch.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Mel C with Taylor.


----------



## J.A.N.

Kate Bosworth with Leopard Print Black & Birds Nest Printed Scotchgrain Clipper


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth McGovern with Del Rey.
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof with Cookie clutch.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff with mini Lily.


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth McGovern with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## bobobob

Emma Bunton credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa (in car).


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins with Tillie tote.


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie with Bays clutch walltet.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Princess Eugenie with Bays clutch walltet.
> 
> View attachment 2027339



A bigger pic.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Mille Mackintosh with Polly.


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Catherine Tyldesley with Effie.


----------



## PontoonGirl

Miranda Kerr - Loopy Leopard Alexa  
(This is my first post, I'm new here, I love Mulberry, I also have Loopy Alexa just like Miranda  )


----------



## PontoonGirl

Alexa with Alexa :lolots:


----------



## PontoonGirl

Khloe Kardashian with Mulberry Trippy Tiger Alexa bag


----------



## PontoonGirl

Fearne Cotton in Mulberry Trippy Tiger Apron Dress (I know it's not a bag but I just love this dress... I have one too  )


----------



## PontoonGirl

Gemma Arterton with Bengal Tiger Lily bag


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Paula Lane and Jennie McAlpine with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Fashion Blogger Wendy Nguyen with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow clutch.
(Source: Kh/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins with Lily with Tassels.


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Roach with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Fern Britton with Daria.


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen with Piccadily.


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessie J with Trout bag.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Carter.


----------



## steph22

Kate Thornton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts with Lily with chain.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Hollyoaks' Jorgie Porter with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Carter


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Jessica Wright with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow.
(Source: Jj/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss with Willow.


----------



## ic_locon

Jessie J At The BBC Radio 1 Studios with her Mulberry Trout, 2013.


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff wearing Giraffe-Print Calf Hair Pumps


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Carter.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Alexa - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Holliday Grainger with Willow - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadenet with Cecily - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Lana del Rey with Del Rey - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera Newton with mini flower bag - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Natalie Massenet with Willow clutch - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Kirby with Willow clutch - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple with Willow - LFW A/W 13


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy with Tillie and animal print pumps.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Bryn
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush with Brym.


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.



Sorry attached wrong photo!

Should be this one!


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Catherine Tyldesley with Effie.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J with Trout bag. (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.
(Source: Ncode/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Holly Willoughby with Alexa.
> (Source: Ncode/Bauer Griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2087707



Front view.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J with Trout bag. (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J with Trout bag.


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Tillie. (Source: Lucas/Jj/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush with Bryn.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa. (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Maya Rudolph with Bays.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Sam Faiers with Del Rey.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon with Alexa tassel bag.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alexander Skarsgård with Medium Trolley.


----------



## steph22

Dani Harmer with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Ruth Langsford with Willow clutch.


----------



## ic_locon

Caroline Flack. Photo courtesy of look.co.uk.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Lucy Mecklenburgh with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.
(Source: Ncode/Si Anderson/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jessie J wearing Printed Hammered Silk Jumpsuit.


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Jennie McAlpine with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Melanie Sykes with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Pics from a preview of the Autumn Winter 2013 collection in LA from blog.Mulberry.

Emma Hill




Ashley Madekwe




Emily Mortimer


----------



## steph22

Pics from a preview of the Autumn Winter 2013 collection in LA from blog.Mulberry.

Brit Marling


----------



## steph22

Lana del Rey with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Jessica Wright with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Gaby Roslin with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Jessica Wright with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Catherine Tyldesley (scarf).


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison with Effie.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Melanie C with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Kate Thornton with Daria clutch.
(April 4, 2013 - Source: Ncode/Si Anderson/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins with Cecily tote.


----------



## steph22

Katie Piper with Alexa.
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Lana del Rey with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Alexander Skarsgard with Maxi Mabel.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with Del Rey.
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Danielle O'Hara with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Duchess of Cambridge wearing mint frayed coat.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Melanie Sykes with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump with Cecily.


----------



## steph22

Emma Hill with Willow clutch.


----------



## ic_locon

Alexa Chung and her animal-print Mulberry bag


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara wearing S/S 13 flower lace shorts and top.


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson with tassel Lily.


----------



## steph22

Kate Ata with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Emmerdale's Lucy Pargeter with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Bryn.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Camilla, The Duchess of Cornwall with SBS.
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Sophie, Countess of Wessex with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley with medium Lily.


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth McGovern with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Natasha Hamilton with Tillie.
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

Sara Cox with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen with Bays.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Sam Faiers with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller with Suffolk.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> sienna miller with suffolk.
> 
> View attachment 2202748
> View attachment 2202749


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice with Clemmie.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

steph22 said:


> View attachment 2203665


 
Such a gorgeous bag!! Anyone heard of the price tag??


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice with Clemmie.


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford with Tillie tote.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## Plemont

Romola Garai with Harriet

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/06/article-2336558-1A2AFBBB000005DC-562_306x719.jpg


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo with Lily boucle tweed.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Kim Sears, Andy Murray's girlfriend, with Willow


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## lauren_t

Alexa Chung and Bryn


----------



## steph22

Victoria Pendleton with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Bryn.


----------



## Plemont

Apprentice fans- tonight's episode has the added bonus of a large black Daria Hobo, spotted on the arm of Luisa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=907c35KnCrg


----------



## shopaholic_uk

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Christa B Allen with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Liev Schreiber with Brynmore.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Sam with Carter.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

And another!


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh with Daria.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Lucy with Del Rey.


----------



## katejolly92

blog.start-london.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Mulberry.jpg

http://blog.start-london.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Mulberry.jpg






Kate Bosworth at Coachella with Mini Lily


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell with Daria tote.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne with Willow.
(Source: Kh/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Nicola Tappenden with Lily Cookie.


----------



## lauren_t

Kaya Scodelario as Effy Stonem in Skins: Fire carrying Alexa in patent leopard


----------



## lauren_t

Poppy Delevingne with Willow (whoops sorry didn't see that this one had been posted!)


----------



## steph22

A (fine) selection of TOWIE girls with Lily and Daria.


----------



## shopaholic_uk

The Apprentice UK Contestant Francesca MacDuff-Varley with a Daria but not sure which one but I love that bag!!!


----------



## steph22

Gabby Logan with Large Lily.


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe with Mini Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Corrie's Georgia May Foote with Cookie Bays.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Lucy with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Jessica with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard with Willow.


----------



## steph22

The Apprentice's Luisa Zissman with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Hollyoaks's Jorgie Porter with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller with Willow.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Chloe Sims with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Alexa camera bag.


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips with Clemmie clutch.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Clark


----------



## steph22

More of Emilia Clarke with Suffolk.


----------



## steph22

Sharon Maughan with Rosie.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Barbara Windsor with Lily.


----------



## lauren_t

Oprah Winfrey with Willow


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with medium Lily.


----------



## steph22

Claire Sweeney with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Billie Faiers with Lily and Taylor.


----------



## steph22

Natalie Cassidy with Dorset tote.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Olivia with Daria.


----------



## bobobob

Katy Cavanagh


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse with Suffolk.


----------



## bobobob

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Calder with Del Rey?


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Del Rey (again)


----------



## Cazzie1961

Michael MacIntyre's wife with small Willow tote.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright (2nd L) with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton wearing leopard heel pumps.


----------



## bobobob

Actress Sarah Gadon attends the 'Emergency: Jaeger-LeCoultre In Aid Of The Goderich Centre, Sierra Leone' gala dinner during the 70th Venice Film Festival at the Excelsior Hotel on August 29, 2013 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> jessica wright (2nd l) with lily.
> 
> View attachment 2315026


----------



## steph22

Stacey Kiebler with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke with Alexa.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Kirsten Scott Thomas with black bayswater in the film 'Salmon Fishing in the Yemen'.  I'm sure Emily Blunt was carrying an oak Lily at the beginning of the film but I couldn't find any pictures.


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas with Large Lily.


----------



## steph22

Lilah Parsons with Alexa clutch.
(Source: Kp Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Hall


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Harlech


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof with Harriet clutch.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Daria.


----------



## steph22

Siobhan Donaghy with Picadilly.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> fearne cotton with bays.
> 
> View attachment 2338000


----------



## steph22

Hayden Pantierre with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Melanie C with Lily.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Evelina


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Princess Eugenie with Alexa


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Sally Lindsay with Cecily.


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie with Alexa


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> fearne cotton with del rey.
> (source: Pacificcoastnews.com)
> 
> View attachment 2354478


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Sally Lindsay with Cecily.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> kristin cavallari with lily.
> 
> View attachment 2352328


----------



## steph22

Joanne Froggatt with Dorset.


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Samantha Womack with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Deborah Meaden with SBS.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Ruby Bays.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Mila.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> fearne cotton with mila.
> 
> View attachment 2368614


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bays Shoulder.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere with Alexa.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Natasha Hamilton with Tillie.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Barbara Windsor with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Mel C with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips with Clemmie.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Ennis with PML clutch.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Tillie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene with Alexa
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Sarah Brown with Willow clutch


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bays Shoulder


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman with Lily.


----------



## bobobob

Jenna-Louise Coleman zimbio


----------



## steph22

Downton Abbey's Allen Leech with Clipper.


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas with Large Lily.


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe with Clemmie.


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Sue Johnston with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips with Clemmie.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Ennis-Hill with PML clutch.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle with Camera bag.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Mila.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## MsSJones

Danish PM Helle Thorning-Schmidt

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzst92QO2b1rq9f84o1_500.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzst37bbun1rq9f84o1_500.jpg


Sorry, cannot find out how to post them as the ones in the above posts. Can someone help? TIA


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Mila.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Mila.


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips with Clemmie.


----------



## steph22

Lilah Parsons with Alexa clutch.


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook (suitcase)


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse with Kensal.


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowden with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Louise Roe with Harriet.


----------



## steph22

Julia Verdin with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Sarah Gadon with Kensal.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears


----------



## steph22

Nadia Sawalha with Bays.
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bays Shoulder and luggage.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Jeremy Irvine - Ted messenger


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith with Bays.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> kim sears
> 
> View attachment 2462984


----------



## MetalliKat

Jessica Michibata with her Bays.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with medium Lily.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Jenkins - Willow zimbio


----------



## Dovey123

Cant do it !!


----------



## Dovey123

didn't copy !!


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldesley with Clipper.
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Christy


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen with Piccadilly.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bays Shoulder.


----------



## steph22

Katie Piper with Taylor.


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley with Polly.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bays Shoulder and luggage.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with Lily.


----------



## elvisfan4life

An oldie...Cheryl cole with shimmy


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with Bays clutch wallet.


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts (coat)


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Del Rey.


----------



## joajoa123

Gosh couldn't focus on the bags my eyes were drawn to her arms!!!Steady on Kate!


----------



## bubu_1993

love the baywater most!


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice with Large Bays Shoulder.


----------



## steph22

Lilah Parsons with Alexa clutch.


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevigne with Cara.


----------



## Dovey123

Cara .... Very popular ....with Cara !!


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Roach with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevigne with Cara.


----------



## Dovey123

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  Cara


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hetty shoulder clutch


----------



## steph22

Lilah Parsons with Alexa clutch.


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick with Christy.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> anna kendrick with christy.
> 
> View attachment 2524789


----------



## steph22

Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Mila.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Mabel.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with Bays clutch.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips with Clemmie.


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Helena Bonham Carter with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Bays Shoulder


----------



## steph22

Rihanna with Cara


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Louise with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner with Kensal


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton with Bayswater Clutch


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays
(Source: Ant/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock with Willow clutch


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with Medium Lily


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Mila


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner with Primrose


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Louise with Clipper


----------



## steph22

TOWIE Lucy Mecklenburgh with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice with Rosie pouch


----------



## steph22

TOWIE Lucy Mecklenburgh with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Diana Vickers with Cory


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Alexa.


----------



## bobobob

Luisa Zissman - Willow


----------



## steph22

Radio DJ Kat Shoob with Bryn


----------



## steph22

Fran Newman Young with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Diana Vickers with Bays


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bays


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zuissman with Willow clutch


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays


----------



## deliakate

Car-rar


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zussman with Willow


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch


----------



## steph22

Lilah Parsons with Alexa clutch.


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Melanie Sykes with Evelina.


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock with Effie tote.


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding with Cara.


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes with Tassel Alexa


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes with tassel Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Holliday Grainger with Kensal


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright with Lily


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio with Alexa
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery (shoes)


----------



## steph22

Joanne Froggatt with double zip Bays.


----------



## MaterialWrld

Cara Delevingne and Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr with Lily.


----------



## beaver232

steph22 said:


> Tanya Burr with Lily.
> 
> View attachment 2660905


Looks like she's wearing Lizzie wedges too?!


----------



## Mulberrygal

I am a big tennis and Wimbledon fan, really looking forward to the next two weeks especially as we have the added attraction of the gorgeous Kim Sears with her Mulberry collection.

Kim's first Wimbledon 2014 stunning appearance


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding with Cara.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Vicki Pattison with Bays


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Daria clutch


----------



## steph22

Helena Bonham Carter with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock with Willow clutch


----------



## steph22

Joanne Froggatt with Bryn


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner (not sure of name!)


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner (not sure of name!)
> 
> View attachment 2695835




It's Kensington &#128512;


----------



## bobobob

Vicky Pattison - Bayswater


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari with Lily.
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cara


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr with Cara


----------



## steph22

TOWIEs Danielle Armstrong with Bays


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

The Doctor's companion Jenna Coleman with a medium (?) Lily


----------



## steph22

Jasmine (Lily) and Melissa Hemsley (Willow)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Bays


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton with Neely.


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin with Willow


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev with Cara


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne with Cara


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike with Cara.


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael with Lily


----------



## steph22

Emilia Fox with Lily


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton with Primrose


----------



## steph22

Helena Bonham Carter with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko with mini Bays Shoulder


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman with Lily


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley (luggage)


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman with large Lily


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo with Lily boucle tweed.


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell with Mabel.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Alexa.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton with Willow.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Sam Bailey with Bayswater.


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge with Cara.
(Source: Dimitrios Kambouris/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Ennis-Hill


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie with Kensington.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton with Willow.


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne -Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Emilia Fox with Blenheim.


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley with Mabel.


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Pictures from Mulberry's dinner event at Chateau Marmont around the pool at Bungalow One on Friday (January 9) in Los Angeles.

Joanna Froggatt and Laura Carmicheal




Gillian Anderson and Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Pictures from the BAFTA tea party in Los Angeles sponsored by Mulberry.

Cressida Bonas




Laura Carmichael




Cara


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie with Kensington.


----------



## steph22

Emilia Fox with Blenheim.


----------



## elvisfan4life

And another angle..she looks so effortlessly chic...what mulberry should be looking for in a muse imo!!!! This bag looks like it could have come from the 2007 best era for mulberry imo


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton with Bayswater Clutch.


----------



## steph22

Kim Sears with Bays.


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton with medium Lily.


----------



## steph22

Nicola McLean with Cara.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Sears


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell with Mabel.


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton with medium Lily.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Cara.


----------



## MsSJones

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/16/25BD1E7C00000578-2955797-image-a-42_1424105217003.jpg


----------



## IHeartMulbs

Laura Whitmore


----------



## kdviloria29

Britney Spears in a Mulberry Daria Hobo sports purple ostrich skin bag! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eye.spy87

Caroline Flack with Cara...loving the combo with the Burberry trench!


----------



## eye.spy87

Fearne Cotton with Bays...


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack with Cara


----------



## eye.spy87

Fearne Cotton with Leopard Print Bays...


----------



## eye.spy87

The Duchess of Cambridge with her trusty Bayswater Clutch...


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Bayswater


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton with Lily


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with medium Lily


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari with Lily


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins with Alexa


----------



## Bagchamp

Cat deeley medium Lily


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Cecily


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie with Kensington


----------



## SSGW

Benedict Cumberbatch 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3038073/Benedict-Cumberbatch-visits-spa-Shanghai.html


----------



## DiJe40

Fearne Cotton with the Cara
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
from her instagram


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne with mini Lily.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan with Del Rey.


----------



## steph22

Alex Jones (purse)


----------



## coffeecup1828

Binky Felstead on 'Made in Chelsea' with Willow
(Sorry for photo quality, screen grab from phone)


----------



## Ms.Loune

When I look at pictures of Keira Knightley with her beloved Mabel bag as her travel bag, I really do miss it! I wish some bags were re-released !


----------



## ayumiken

Sophia Bush spotted in Mulberry red


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael with Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Willow clutch


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne with mini Lily


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon with Alexa


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike with Cara


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne with Bayswater clutch wallet


----------



## Miss World

Lady Mary-Gaye, Mother of Prince Harry's Ex-Girlfriend, Cressida Bonas, carrying a Mulberry Bayswater.


----------



## ayumiken

Miss World said:


> Lady Mary-Gaye, Mother of Prince Harry's Ex-Girlfriend, Cressida Bonas, carrying a Mulberry Bayswater.


That is a nice bag that fit her age. It should have been closed properly for a safety tip


----------



## Miss World

ayumiken said:


> That is a nice bag that fit her age. It should have been closed properly for a safety tip



I agree, the Mulberry Bayswater is a beautiful bag for any age. It looks regal and sophisticated for more mature women and it looks really cool, effortless and stylish on younger women. I think as soon as Kate Moss started wearing the Bayswater, everyone fell in love with it. That is probably why so many celebrities love the Bayswater. 

Here is a photo of Imogen Thomas carrying a Mulberry bag. I am not sure what the exact, style or color of this Mulberry bag is, but if someone can confirm, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Miss World

Charlotte Crosby carrying a Mulberry Bayswater Piccadilly Holdall in Oak Natural Leather.


----------



## Miss World

Geordie Shore star, Holly Hagan carrying a Mulberry Daria Clutch Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Model, Georgia May Jagger carrying Mulberry Cara Bag in Oxblood and the Mini Jamie Bucket Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Georgia May Jagger carrying Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood and the new Mulberry Roxette Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Poppy Delevingne wearing a Mulberry Mini Lily Bag in Black.


----------



## Kathypedia

Sophie Hunter Bayswater Buckle Shrunken Calf in Oxblood


----------



## Miss World

Charlotte Crosby carrying a natural oak leather Mulberry Bayswater Piccadilly Holdall.


----------



## Yvonne J

I


----------



## steph22

Fern Britton with Mitzy


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Tessie


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer with Tessie


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger with Delphie


----------



## steph22

Kim Murray with Bayswater


----------



## Miss World

Kim Sears Murray wearing a croc embossed Mulberry Bayswater.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Tessie


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love with Bayswater


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger with Biker Pouch


----------



## Miss World

British actress Jennifer Ellison carrying a Mulberry Bayswater Buckle bag in color Oak.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily.


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen with Cecily (turtle lock)


----------



## Miss World

The _Absolutely Fabulous_ movie features actress Joanna Lumley's character, Patsy, carrying a Mulberry Lily bag.


----------



## Miss World

British celebrity Charlotte Crosby wearing a black Mulberry Daria foldover clutch bag.


----------



## Miss World

British celebrity Holly Hagan carrying a Mulberry Daria Clutch bag.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Murray


----------



## Nos

Love Victoria Beckham s Mulberry


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley with Bayswater


----------



## Miss World

Jorgie Porter wearing a croc embossed Mulberry Del Rey bag with Turtle Lock.


----------



## steph22

Emilia Fox with Lily


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger with Bayswater


----------



## Miss World

TOWIE star, Danielle Amstrong carrying a Mulberry Bayswater Bag and her friend carrying a Bayswater Double Zip Tote.


----------



## steph22

Joanne Froggatt with Bryn.


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins with Willow clutch.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton with Lily


----------



## Liz131

steph22 said:


> Renee Zellweger with Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3232741


Hi, does anyone know how the apparent shoulder strap is attached to the bays as in this pic? Has it been specially commissioned?

Thanks ladies


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh with Tessie


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts with mini Lily


----------



## Charliev81

Love this


----------



## Charliev81

Bayswater


----------



## Charliev81

Kim


----------



## Charliev81

Kate again great colour


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley with Lily


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison with Bayswater


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead with Willow


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice with mini Alexa


----------



## kerplunk

Sooyoung & Tiffany from SNSD:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG__4KUrVn3/?taken-by=hotsootuff
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGGgrbdGOMb/?taken-by=xolovestephi&hl=en


----------



## Mooshooshoo

As part of the changes with the new platform, we're going to add chat into this thread.


----------



## Skater

Sorry, this is a rubbish photo from the Evening Standard print edition - can't see it online! 

Fearne Cotton with what looks like porcelain small zipped Bays, but with custom strap (an idea I might steal!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> Sorry, this is a rubbish photo from the Evening Standard print edition - can't see it online!
> 
> Fearne Cotton with what looks like porcelain small zipped Bays, but with custom strap (an idea I might steal!)
> 
> View attachment 3664226


I find the original straps very thin. Do they cut into the shoulder?
I like the whole outfit of her.


----------



## Miss World

Prince Harry's future wife Meghan Markle wearing a Mulberry Zipped Bayswater. I think the colour she's wearing is porcelain blue.


----------



## Miss World

Meghan Markle carrying another Mulberry Zipped Bayswater. I believe this colour is Oxblood. She looks really effortless and stylish with her Mulberry.


----------



## Miss World

Duchess of Cambridge Kate Middleton carrying her classic black Mulberry clutch on several occasions.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Middleton carrying her lovely red Mulberry clutch bag.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh no not the royals with mulbs again. Worse than towie for putting you off a brand for life. Fed up of Megan pics already time to book a holiday for next spring


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh no not the royals with mulbs again. Worse than towie for putting you off a brand for life. Fed up of Megan pics already time to book a holiday for next spring


Hello Elvis xxx  Long time no see . How's life ?


----------



## Miss World

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh no not the royals with mulbs again. Worse than towie for putting you off a brand for life. Fed up of Megan pics already time to book a holiday for next spring


Lol I thought people loved Mulberry because a lot of royals wear it.


----------



## marceylove

Miss World said:


> Lol I thought people loved Mulberry because a lot of royals wear it.


No. Never.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> Hello Elvis xxx  Long time no see . How's life ?


Slow the last 3 months have been dreadful both at work  and at home -mum has had a huge operation to remove a tumour and so far we are 2 weeks post op and are hitting every complication there is but big is my mum a fighter. she is just so weak though. I am living the elvis life awake all night - but also awake all day !!! Am on 4 weeks unpaid leave-  after this who knows as my boss is his usual self if not worse with all that is going on


----------



## Gringach

elvisfan4life said:


> Slow the last 3 months have been dreadful both at work  and at home -mum has had a huge operation to remove a tumour and so far we are 2 weeks post op and are hitting every complication there is but big is my mum a fighter. she is just so weak though. I am living the elvis life awake all night - but also awake all day !!! Am on 4 weeks unpaid leave-  after this who knows as my boss is his usual self if not worse with all that is going on



Sorry to hear this Elvis.. Wishing your mom a good recovery and enough strength to you to handle all that..


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> Slow the last 3 months have been dreadful both at work  and at home -mum has had a huge operation to remove a tumour and so far we are 2 weeks post op and are hitting every complication there is but big is my mum a fighter. she is just so weak though. I am living the elvis life awake all night - but also awake all day !!! Am on 4 weeks unpaid leave-  after this who knows as my boss is his usual self if not worse with all that is going on


Aww Elvis I'm so sorry to hear your news .  As you say your mum is a strong lady and with your support I'm sure she will be fine . I assume that you are at her home and fingers crossed that your boss will support you too if need be . Take care x


----------



## Rani

Millie Mackintosh carrying Small Zipped Bayswater.


----------



## Fifitrix

I think royals wearing Mulberry is a great thing. It wouldn't make me rush out and buy but it may with others. Anything to support and raise the profile of a British company can only be a good thing. Also, I think they look classy - not trashy, so I don't know how they can be compared to TOWIE.


----------



## Alex R

I also think it's great they choose to support a British brand instead of toting Birkins around or whatever the Kardashians are wearing nowadays. And there hasn't been bag so far that Kate carried and I didn't like. Also, the new Bays looks great on Meghan Makle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mulberry Mini Seaton in black


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Megan in a Mulberry... looks like the small Darley?


----------



## Miss World

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Megan in a Mulberry... looks like the small Darley?
> View attachment 3998928


Gosh! Are they trying to make Meghan Markle into another Kate Middleton? She naturally has great style, no need to make her a duplicate Kate with her mulberry bags.


----------



## marceylove

No one else's using Mulberry except Brit royals?


----------



## Gringach

Megan looks great! I think she has her own personality and style 
And great if the royals carry Mulberry - Beautiful brand that needs some advertising


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The Amberley Hobo on Sarah Raffety in character as Donna on Suits (the same show as Meghan Markle). Her character often carries Chanel and Gucci, so wonder where the Mulberry influence came from??!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Meryl Streep on the set of Big Little Lies, looks like it's for her character and not hers


----------



## Katinahat

Nicola Walker as Hannah in bbc drama “The Split” carried two different and equally gorgeous Zipped Bayswater, midnight blue with red and black with zebra. Sorry, I can only find the midnight blue handles showing in any of the publicity shots! 

New series is announced so hoping to see more gorgeous mulberry bags.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jodie Comer of Killing Eve


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jaime King


----------



## Katinahat

There must be some more celebs with mulberry. The Duchess of Cambridge certainly continues to carry beautiful Mulberry bags.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> There must be some more celebs with mulberry. The Duchess of Cambridge certainly continues to carry beautiful Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 4665920
> View attachment 4665923


Couldn’t get a picture but Emilia Fox was definitely carrying a Mulberry as her character in Silent Witness. It looked like a Darley of some kind.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 4225450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola Walker as Hannah in bbc drama “The Split” carried two different and equally gorgeous Zipped Bayswater, midnight blue with red and black with zebra. Sorry, I can only find the midnight blue handles showing in any of the publicity shots!
> 
> New series is announced so hoping to see more gorgeous mulberry bags.


New series “The Split” and Nicola Walker’s character Hannah is carrying the largest size Seaton in the first episode.


----------



## Dallaskathleen

Billy Porter in Taylor Swift's 'You need to calm down' wearing Spring 2018 ♡


----------



## Katinahat

Dallaskathleen said:


> Billy Porter in Taylor Swift's 'You need to calm down' wearing Spring 2018 ♡


Is that an Amberley with a frill that’s she’s carrying?


----------



## jelly-baby

Katinahat said:


> New series “The Split” and Nicola Walker’s character Hannah is carrying the largest size Seaton in the first episode.
> 
> View attachment 4679712



They had this bag in Bicester Village yesterday - black, oak and oxblood. Can’t remember exact price, I think around £750-£800


----------



## songan

*Tiffany Young* - K-pop idol and former member of SNSD

07.14.2021 
Exotic python Mulberry bag -  beautiful glittery and black


----------



## songan

이유비 Yubi Lee - actress


----------



## Katinahat

Nicola Walker in The Split with a Mulberry Seaton.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sally Lindsay in character, Madame Blanc Mysteries. She carries it in every episode, all the time


----------

